# Best iOS App for Recording Coffee Recipes?



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

I searched the archives but couldn't find anything on this later than 2015.

Looking for a recommendation for an app to record the various recipes I'm experimenting with, and their results. I've started using Angelscup but not particularly thrilled with it. I'm handgrinding and aeropressing so I have tonnes of variables to keep track of as I hunt down the "perfect" cup.

Thanks in Advance

Best

steve


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Been (excuse the pun) looking for same and have decided the best route is a spreadsheet

Richard


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

I think Libations is pretty good.


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've also been looking for something like this, at the moment I'm using a spreadsheet, but toying with the idea of creating a website myself to allow users to track this sort of information.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What about google forms?

Not sure why you would record lots of recipes, it makes more sense to record the outcomes, then change the recipe to effect any remedial action.

The 'perfect cup' in reality will be a good average of cups, with a normal range of variation.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone is welcome to duplicate a sheet on here & add their own data. Light green shaded cells self populate.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d9L9J_4YeHHiz8257JZ-2-W-CJaaAqYRCP-YOs4650/edit?usp=sharing

I have the data elsewhere so nothing can be lost.


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Anyone is welcome to duplicate a sheet on here & add their own data. Light green shaded cells self populate.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d9L9J_4YeHHiz8257JZ-2-W-CJaaAqYRCP-YOs4650/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I have the data elsewhere so nothing can be lost.


Thanks for sharing, it's similar to mine but with a lot more detail.


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks MWJB


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

I stumbled across this app/site today, looks like it has potential.

https://angelscup.com/coffee-app

Going to give it a try over the next week see how it holds up.


----------

